# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  KWAS TCA 50%  opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

w jakich dokładnie przypadkach stosuje się KWAS TCA 50% i czy nadaje się dla każdego rodzaju skóry???

----------

